# New Titles!!!!!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

The courses for Novice and Open do seem tricky now; sometimes I wonder exactly what the judges are thinking


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again!! I wish there was video!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow !! Very nice !!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No video this week. Still need hubby to download our first weekend. I will share when it's ready.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome news... Way to go you two! Keep up he great job and let us know how you do in May!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new titles and fabulous runs!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I love hearing about it, inspires me for my future plans


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a fun and exciting couple weekends you have had. Congratulations on the new titles, your girl is awesome!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and Miss Speed Demon.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on a wonderful weekend. That is so exciting sure wish you would have gotten vids..smacking you with a wet noodle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So Ann when are we going to swap pups for a few months and get titles on each others dog's?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! Go Gooooooo!

I thought the courses Barley had in Novice were a bit tricky, especially the weaves. The runs we had the weaves were not changed much from Excellent. Same for the Open courses we had.

So when does Goo debut in Open!?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie if we lived closer I would swap in a heart beat... or at least let you show and train Goo in obedience. I suck but she is really good. 

So does that mean Barley made his preferred debut?? Gabby runs in open for the first time on the 19 & 20 of this month. 

Again... I apologize we are SLOW getting the video out. Art has been working on getting a room painted etc, his mom is coming next weekend and it is torn apart. We need to get it so she can stay in it. I will post the video from her first trial hopefully soon, and we should get video from her open runs. I just have to teach my friend how to use the camera. 

Here are pics of Gabby from Grand Rapids. She is in the third row starting with the sitting picture. 
Sun-Nov-Std


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the pic of Gabby coming out of the weaves! My favorite! I also like the one of her sitting on the startline.

Yes, Barley made his Preferred debut, I will have to send you a video. I did not post much, but he was great. Running in Novice again with an excellent dog is a riot! He went 6 for 6 with all perfect runs and is back in Excellent A this weekend.


----------

